# Do you make money online?



## Neysh (Nov 8, 2017)

What is the best way to earn money online?


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

If my income is dependent on the existence of the internet? 8-10% of my annual income is. The rest is earned offline.


----------



## Rineti (Jan 12, 2018)

Neysh said:


> What is the best way to earn money online?


You can make money through blogging or freelancing. It totally depends on your skills. Personally, I am a big fan of cryptocurrency. I like to analyze and learn this niche. Besides, I am making money by investing in cryptocurrency. Nowadays IOTA is an awesome long-term investment, check it out [link removed]


----------



## Rithrius (Jun 3, 2018)

Do I make money online? Send me $100 and i'll tell you.


----------



## chad86tsi (Dec 27, 2016)

I make money on the net by making stuff and selling it on relevant forums and ebay. 

Most ways to generate income legally require work, and finding a way to market to customers that want the proceeds of that work.


----------



## poco a poco (Nov 21, 2013)

I do art commissions, there are a few websites you can go through:
sketchmob
artistsandclients
but both take a percentage of your earnings -_____-
so you can also make postings for commissions on deviantart & have people pay you through paypal


but yeah that's just for art, for other skills I'm not sure.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Usertesting.com was something I heard of recently.


----------



## Ariviel (Jun 30, 2017)

I used to translate art and psychology blogs, now i'm making money by translating tv shows. I do it as a side job since i'm also studying, but there are also nice online full-time translation jobs. If you know at least two languages and trust your translation skills, there are so many options that can let you earn a satisfying amount. I would suggest you to find someone around you who does translations and ask for the emails of the job givers and contact them.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Yes and no.
Most of the interaction with my company happens online.
However I always do the work with the customers face to face in the real world.
The online part makes the work very flexible though.
But I guess many people think of making money online, as doing all the work in front of a computer.
I've done that before with different levels of success, but I'm more happy working face to face,
than with abstract rules and numbers that I have to master and predict to stay on top.


----------



## SisOfNight (Oct 31, 2013)

I have made some money through donations on my blog and typing people. However for now, it is certainly not enough for a proper living. Perhaps someday in the future. I'd like to have a considerable amount of my income coming from online. It would give me a lot of freedom and flexibility with my work hours and place of residence, which I would prefer.


----------



## ponpiri (Apr 30, 2017)

For women, selling your panties.
If you have a talent, build up a reasonable following and set up a patreon page.


----------



## Mir0esfj (Jun 8, 2018)

Youtube and Twitch.


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

ponpiri said:


> For women, selling your panties.


You just have to be a girl...


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Mir0esfj said:


> Youtube and Twitch.


Lol how did you make money there? Are you famous?


----------



## photon (Dec 8, 2017)

SirCanSir said:


> Lol how did you make money there? Are you famous?


I've found streaming for charity is more useful but the money does go to charity.

If I stream again I want it to support OCD foundation.


----------



## jamaix (Sep 20, 2013)

I make some online. Mostly I sell used books online, but it is not particularly lucrative. I'm currently trying to figure out something to either supplement or replace book sales with that will net me a better margin of profit and be less labor intensive. Occasionally I get a hold of a hard to find title/series and that's always nice. I once bought a set of books for $9 that I resold for almost 200 but that is definitely not the norm. Most books net a slim margin of profit and you're often competing against those who seem to be fine with selling books at a loss.


----------



## Neysh (Nov 8, 2017)

Guys, how to increase sales? What do you do?


----------



## salt (Jun 22, 2015)

i used to be one of those teenagers selling stuff on their facebook profile
it lasted for a couple of months, it was a good experience and im glad i did that, even when theres not a significant profit
i was a reliable seller, shipping stuff on time and such, i know a lot of my friends who jumped on the “selling stuff on facebook” bandwagon, saw there wasnt much earn, and literally forgot about their customers and being a total lazy ass about it, so im glad i wasnt that


----------



## Force Majeure (Apr 15, 2015)

Does remotely login in to client machines and fix their problems count as online? If so, then I make 2/3th of my money that way.
The other 1/3 is actually going to the client and actually see people (I know scary but it can be fun sometimes).

Working online in standard sense is trying to compete with India and other low cost countries. It is possible in the more creative fields but highly unlikely. So unless you plan to be the next youtube (or other platform) star; you'd make more $ flipping burgers or something like that.

Unless you want to do online trade (ebay and stuff). I spoke to someone selling school books on amazon a couple of weeks ago. Sells about 10k a year. He lives like in the middle of nowhere (cheap housing).
But you really need the friggin trading mentality and I don't mean stock trading. 
I know another person that does the same with Jewelry and stuff but he employes 3 people and has an actual store in the jewelry district. Makes a nice living.
But bottom line for it is; if you know how to make money IRL, you know how to make it online. If you just want to make it online because you are shy/afraid of people; you ain't gonna make much. Online is just the marketplace you prefer to use. 

That's my 2 cents at least.


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Yes. 

I teach and I code. 

Both pay rather well. 100% of my income is made online atm and has been for the past two years.


----------

